# Distinguished Talent Visa subclass 124



## Amy_S (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi,
A friend is about to apply for the Distinguished Talent Visa subclass 124. He is a sportsman and has numerous achievements under his belt and is already in talks with the sport's respective national governing federation for nomination. However, there are a few queries that need to be addressed before proceeding. We would be grateful if this forum can help us, since immigration agents in his country of origin charge an arm and leg for just about everything, they don't consider talking to you even for initial advice.
Here are the questions:

- Will it be more cost effective if the applicant initially applies for the visa alone and then applies for his family later on if he is granted the visa?
- If the visa is granted, how much time is given to the applicant to enter Australia? Is the visa in danger of being revoked if the applicant cannot visit Australia in the given time frame, if any?
- If the candidate applies for the visa along with his family and it's granted, is it necessary for the whole family to come to Australia at the same time or is the principal applicant allowed to first visit alone to arrange accommodation and other necessities for his family?

Looking forward to practical advice 

Thanks and regards.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I don't know much about this visa, but in general regarding PR visas:

- it's much more expensive to get a visa and then later sponsor family for a visa since the costs for a partner visa are much higher.
- if he is granted a visa, the grant notice will explain the initial entry date (can be a quick visit to validate the visa) and the last date he can arrive. The IED is typically when the police/health checks expire, whichever is earlier, and they are valid for 1 year. There is possibility of extension only if he misses the date and then can prove to DIBP that it was for unavoidable reasons (i.e. he was in hospital). If they don't accept his excuse, then the visa may be cancelled. He needs to move within 5 years of the visa being granted or the entry rights expire and he may not be able to get them extended.
- the above applies to his family as well. He could move over first and they join him later as long as they validate their visas and arrive before the 5 year travel rights expire.

The few posts I've seen regarding the 124 visa suggests that it is difficult to get and that applicants are known to have a higher opinion of their talent than DIBP does. So he may be wise to work with a migration agent (I would work with one in Australia vs. from his home country).


----------



## Amy_S (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey, thank you for your response 
Can you please direct me to a migration agent in Australia?
I'll be obliged if you do!


----------



## tahahmady (Oct 9, 2020)

Hi everybody, I want to ask you what is your opinion in my CV? Am i have any chance in visa 124? I have PhD of Electrical engineering in 2018. With 10 in Q1 to Q4 ISI journals from 2018 to 2020. And I have some others in process. I'm teaching in universities, had lectures in conferences and innovations.
Thank you


----------

